# Indian Summer Catfishing



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

All you trophy cat guys might as well surf right by this post...no lunkers here...just two guys having a blast on the last warm day of the year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

really nice video. sometimes being out on a nice day is just enough.


----------

